# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SPT Box  SPTCARD DELUXE 20.2.1 RELEASED!!! Read Carefully!!

## mohamed73

*NEWS:*  ** SCH-W789 Flash/Meid/Unlock/Imei
* SM-G800F Flash/SUPER IMEI/Unlock
* GT-I9515T Flash/Unlock/IMEI
* GT-I9515L Flash/Unlock/IMEI
* GT-I9515H Flash/Unlock/IMEI
* GT-I9235 Flash/Unlock/IMEI
* GT-I9230 Flash/Unlock/IMEI
* SM-E500F Flash
* SM-A700F Flash*      *Information About Support Activation:*  *Dear  our members, since 2007 till nowadays we continue to support you  without any fees.Therefore we decided to request activation fee for  continuing of supporter boxes getting till january 1,2013. Activation  fee is 50 USD.At the moment it was closed only support area but next  updates which were got before that date wont even use software.*     *Alternative download link 1#:*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *Alternative download link 2#:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Best Regards*  *SPT TEAM*

----------

